# Why?



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay everytime I get on to the forum I get this message.
*This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between searches. Please try again in 27 seconds.*
Its when I haven't even been searching. Its so annoying. I'm very impatient and keep pushing the button and then it says 10 second then 5 seconds LOL:violin: Does this happen to anyone else? I can turn on my computor go to Havanese forum and it tells me I have to wait.


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Suzi said:


> Okay everytime I get on to the forum I get this message.
> *This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between searches. Please try again in 27 seconds.*
> Its when I haven't even been searching. Its so annoying. I'm very impatient and keep pushing the button and then it says 10 second then 5 seconds LOL:violin: Does this happen to anyone else? I can turn on my computor go to Havanese forum and it tells me I have to wait.


Yes, it happens to me alot when i want to see threads that people have posted, but half the time it won't do that...whats up with it? :der:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It happens to me a lot. I use the back arrow to go back to the original list of posts to pick from. That works for me.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe this should be under tech help. Why does the forum even care if we want to leave a trend fast?


----------



## Sumirra (Jun 23, 2013)

and why do we have to wait 30 seconds between searches? i never heard of this in other forums, and yes I get that message too. i want to search to find answers to my questions, don't want to start new threads. this is annoying....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You are too fast flipping from new posts all the time. It happens tome too.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Me too. It's annoying!


----------



## Clara (Dec 14, 2013)

It hasn't happend to me at all. Maybe try clearing your cache and cookies.


----------



## kicker0927 (Oct 15, 2013)

you say it does this when you "get on the forum"...how do you get on the forum? Do you physically type in www.havaneseforum.com or do you have it as a link in your favorites?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I physically type in www.havaneseforum.com . But my computer crashed and my brother cleaned out everything. After that its worked fine. The only problem is now I cant keep up with posts.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

I have a "favorites link" and this OFTEN happens to me when I come on and haven't even looked at anything yet!. I go to the Forums word over on the left in the blue line then I can go to other places and then get back to New Posts VERY irritating though!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm having a new problem. I fixed the other one.  Now when I go to a new page it takes me to an advertisement.:frusty: And a questionnaire about the forum.


----------

